# Pokemon Happy Meal Toys -- megalol



## Snailface (May 30, 2011)

I'm too old to be playing with toys, but these are going to be so mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pikachu - Press on tail to light up cheeks
> Reshiram - Moving arms and legs
> Oshawott - Bobblehead
> Zoroark - Moving arms and waist
> ...



Ahh . . . time to loosen the old belt, it's adult Happy Meal time!
Secret Sauce


----------



## Dangy (May 30, 2011)

Nothing will ever top these:


----------



## Raika (May 30, 2011)

I would sooooo get them if they were stuffed animals, but since they're not, I probably won't. And it's kinda embarrassing for a teen like me to get a Happy Meal nowadays... If only I was older, I could pull off the "for my child" trick. >:


----------



## Xale (May 30, 2011)

good thing i work there (for once) ill be just taking the toys


----------



## naglaro00 (May 30, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> I would sooooo get them if they were stuffed animals, but since they're not, I probably won't. And it's kinda embarrassing for a teen like me to get a Happy Meal nowadays... If only I was older, I could pull off the "for my child" trick. >:



You could do the "it's for my little sis" trick


----------



## Snailface (May 30, 2011)

I bet the Zekrom toy is going to be harder than hell to get.


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 30, 2011)

This isn't the first time they've done something like this.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

I had got bulbasaur in my happy meal.


----------



## zeromac (May 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I bet the Zekrom toy is going to be harder than hell to get.


----------



## dgwillia (May 30, 2011)

I still remember those Burger King toys they had (The Keychains with the Pokeball's).

Those things were choking hazards


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I bet the Zekrom toy is going to be harder than hell to get.


Why? It's got a 50% catch rate.


----------



## ChaosBoi (May 30, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Nothing will ever top these:



Wasn't there also one with Pikachu? I used to have that one but it disappeared >.< . Anyway, I think these were the best Pokemon-related happy meals as well.


----------



## dgwillia (May 30, 2011)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Pikachu, Mewtwo, and Poliwhirl (Lol).

I definately remember having Mewtwo and Charizard xD


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

Too bad that those toys aren't available here in the Philippines.


----------



## Forstride (May 30, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Nothing will ever top these:


That's a bad picture to represent those...The cards didn't come in the Pokeballs they're placed in in the picture, but rather the cheap-plasticy ones in the bottom left.  The other two types of Pokeballs were from toys bought at stores.

EDIT: Unless I'm thinking of something else...I know the cheap-plasticy Pokeballs were from Burger King, not sure about the cards (They seem to fit perfectly into the Pokeballs they're shown in).


----------



## Zorua (May 30, 2011)

OMG I need that Zorua toy. ME WANT. YAY YAY YAY.


----------



## Sop (May 30, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Nothing will ever top these:


I have the mewtwo and the charizard of them, I love 'em!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 30, 2011)

I want the Oshawott toy xD Cute baby pokemon ftw!!


----------



## Zorua (May 30, 2011)

I've stopped eating happy meal, now that I've grown up, but I distinctly remember this groudon toy that I got in a masterball. I valued it more than anything else but I've lost it now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well, times change.
Only if I could find it....


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 30, 2011)

i always have to go out of town for Mac Donald.
But now its comming to our town.
I will be opening next month.


----------



## Annieone23 (May 30, 2011)

a tepig statute would be pretty sick.

if McDonalds had a brain it would do a whole litany of classic games too. like LoZ toys (especially WW cell-art), Mario toys, or (and this is the most far-fetched of them all haha) Mother toys!!
i would eat whole franchises out of business.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 30, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I caught mine first time with a Quick Ball. It was easy. Saving my Master Ball for the 3rd dragon.

Also, Annieone, its a Kids Meal. Therefore Pokemon is something the kids care about generating sales. They just don't care as much about Mario etc. ESPECIALLY Mother which they don't know even exists (and it never got an EU release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Annieone23 (May 30, 2011)

*sigh* I know. I was just wistfully thinking haha. Seeing these sweet toys made me pine for what can never be.

Although I think Mario toys (and probably LoZ) could generate sales with kids. Mario may be gettin' old be he is still fresh imo.


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 30, 2011)

i hope this comes to my country, i want those promo cardssssss


----------



## chris888222 (May 30, 2011)

DAMMIT WHY AREN'T I MADE INTO A TOY... ><

Anyway, if this promo comes to Singapore, I will lay my hands on the zorua one since it's so cute.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 30, 2011)

So what major fast food chain hasn't done Pokemon toys by now? Burger King did the cheap kid's meal stuff-ins plus those golden cards, Wendy's had Gen III toys some 8 years ago, and even if Taco Bell didn't at one point I do remember that they had N64-based toys way back when.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 30, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Nothing will ever top these:


Dude, I still have all of those!


----------



## KingVamp (May 30, 2011)

I have one of those. (one pokemon and one pokeball) 


@topic

I did see myself trying to get these....


----------



## cris92x (May 30, 2011)

So i never understood how happy meal toys work, do companies pay mcdonalds to promote their products by making these toys or does mcdonalds throw around money to get popular franchises to let them use their works as bases for the toys?Basically  who pays who for the toys.


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Nothing will ever top these:


You just punched me with nostagia.  Sad fact, my pokeball broke in half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LightyKD (May 30, 2011)

Instead of being scardey cats to buy a Happy Meal, you guys could just ask the cashier to buy the toy seperately. They do have that option...  -_-'


----------



## Apk07 (May 30, 2011)

Like they care. They can't deny you a happy meal just because you're not happy and 5. They aren't going to question you.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 30, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Snivy - Push forward to move head up and down



So snivy struts around like he's saying "Aww fuck yeah"? 

....I might have to catch one of those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





As LKD said, most McD's will sell the toy separate from the happy meal.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 30, 2011)

I had a dratini beanie type thing from KFC. It was never opened till I gave it to my son when he discovered pokemon.


----------



## basher11 (May 30, 2011)

i still have the pokeball and pikachu


----------



## Bunie (May 30, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Nothing will ever top these:


I HAD ONE OF THOSE! but i was so young, i didnt care for the metal gold thingy. i just put my little pokemon toys in the ball and threw it around so it'd bust open and id be like "YAY"


----------



## Jakob95 (May 31, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> I would sooooo get them if they were stuffed animals, but since they're not, I probably won't. And it's kinda embarrassing for a teen like me to get a Happy Meal nowadays... If only I was older, I could pull off the "for my child" trick. >:


Haha tell them its for your brother.


----------



## Nujui (May 31, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I don't think prowler would like that.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 31, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> i always have to go out of town for Mac Donald.
> But now its comming to our town.
> I will be opening next month.


lol Mac Donald


----------



## imshortandrad (May 31, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Nothing will ever top these:




Just gonna say, these were the bomb.


----------



## m3rox (May 31, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> i always have to go out of town for Mac Donald.
> But now its comming to our town.
> *I will be opening next month.
> 
> ...



Good to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But when is the McDonald's opening?


----------



## Smartpal (May 31, 2011)

I have one happy meal related Pokemon toy, a Squirtle inside a yellow Pokeball.


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 31, 2011)

I have the old ones with treecko in a pokeball.


----------



## coolness (May 31, 2011)

im a little bit to old for toys but this is cool :$


----------



## Valwin (May 31, 2011)

wow seen this got me into looking in my old storage space and look what i found 







+


sadly i cant find the pokeballs


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

LOL I barely eat McDonalds these days, but my brothers may get some of these.


----------

